

Is Hacker News the superior commenting system? - fallenhitokiri
http://www.hopelesscom.de/2012/3/4/is_hacker_news_the_superior_commenting_system_.html

======
nodata
No, it's not. Often the topmost comment, although interesting, is at a tangent
to more relevant comments. There is no way to collapse a tree of comments like
this.

